
Pirate Bay Docks in Peru: New System Will Make Domains “Irrelevant” - zoowar
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-docks-in-peru-new-system-will-make-domains-irrelevant-131212/
======
joelrunyon
Why don't they just buy .pirate and be set? Am I missing something?

